# Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück



## Jeretxxo (19. November 2019)

*Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*

Intel hat eine "product change notification" mit der Nummer 117255-00 am 13. November veröffentlicht und ruft damit den Intel Xeon E-2274G Prozessor zurück, nicht aus dem Grund an den man vielleicht als erstes denken könnte, sondern aufgrund des beiliegenden Boxed Aluminium Luftkühlers.

Der Luftkühler mit der Nummer E973708-003, liegt üblicherweise nur Einstiegsprozessoren wie dem Pentium Gold und i3 bei und führt maximal eine TDP von 65 Watt ab, der nun zurückgerufene Xeon Prozessor hat jedoch eine angegebene TDP von 83 Watt und offensichtlich ist der Kühler nicht ausreichend für diesen Prozessor.

Der Xeon Prozessor als Boxed Variante wird im gleichen Atemzug von Intel auf "Discontinued bzw. End-of-life" gesetzt und wer den Rückruf wahrnimmt, bekommt lediglich eine neue, gleiche Tray CPU, ganz ohne Kühllösung.

*Baugleicher Kühler zu dem genannten E973708-003:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Quelle:*
Intel Recalls Boxed Xeon E-2274G Processors Due to Inadequate Stock Cooler Effectiveness | TechPowerUp Forums
Intel QDMS: Intel(R) Quality Document Management System (QDMS)


Meine Meinung:
Unnötig und irgendwie lächerlich, wieso sollte man den Rückruf wahrnehmen, nur um den gleichen Prozessor wieder zurückzubekommen, dann aber ganz ohne Kühler.
Eigentlich sollte man meinen Intel müsste sich derzeit eher etwas tiefer für seine Kunden bücken, um nicht weiter Kunden zu verlieren, auch wenn der Prozessor vermutlich keinen allzu großen Kundenstamm haben dürfte, wäre es doch gut gewesen den zu schwachen Luftkühler gegen einen angemessenen zu tauschen.
Egal ob man ihn nun nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück.*

Geht das überhaupt? Man hat schließlich einen boxed Prozessor gekauft, das kann Intel doch nicht einfach rückwirkend ändern.


----------



## SimonG (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück.*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt?



Die Käufer der Boxed-Version haben meiner Ansicht nach das Recht auf einen adequaten Luftkühler. Aber Intel wird sich im Kleingedruckten abgesichert haben, dass man durch den Tausch auf den Kühler verzichtet etc.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*

Auch wenn ich Intel nutze und auch bevorzuge muss ich zugeben das AMD hierzu sich verbessert hat und ein schönen und auch guten Kühler mit dazu entwickelt hat. Wobei ich noch nie Boxed Kühler mit verbaut habe, da ich es besser finde selbst ein Kühler zu verbauen der dann auch etwas größer ausfallen darf damit die Drehzahlen am ende nicht so hoch anliegen müssen.

Diese Rückrufaktion finde ich dann auch etwas Witzlos wenn dann nur noch ein Prozessor(Tray Version) ausgeliefert wird der noch nicht mal mehr eine Garantieleistung mit beinhaltet. Ganz davon abgesehen denke ich das jeder der mit der Kühlleistung nicht zufrieden ist von sich aus einen besseren Kühler verbauen wird.


----------



## Tekkla (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*



IICARUS schrieb:


> muss ich zugeben das AMD hierzu sich verbessert hat und ein schönen und auch guten Kühler mit dazu entwickelt hat.


Das trifft nicht auf alle zu. Bei den jüngsten 3x00G aber auch bei 2x00G hatte ich teils klackernde Lüfter auf den Kühlern sitzen. Ich habe dann  zwar beim Händler kostenfreien Ersatz bekommen, aber toll ist das trotzdem nicht, wenn man ein System bauen und liefern soll, es aber daran scheitrert und sich alles verzögert. Bei den Lüftern auf den Zen2 Boxed-Kühlkörpern habe ich das zum Glück noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*

Ganz schön reisserische Überschrift.
Aber wenn man genauer guckt nur heisse Luft.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*

Also wenn man mal vergleicht, was man bei Intel für 300 € als CPU-Kühler bekommt und dann bei AMD...

Nur eine Sache, die bei Intel viel zu lange ziemlich schief gelaufen ist und sich mangels besserer Alternative auch keiner hätte besser denken können.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das trifft nicht auf alle zu. Bei den jüngsten 3x00G aber auch bei 2x00G hatte ich teils klackernde Lüfter auf den Kühlern sitzen. Ich habe dann  zwar beim Händler kostenfreien Ersatz bekommen, aber toll ist das trotzdem nicht, wenn man ein System bauen und liefern soll, es aber daran scheitrert und sich alles verzögert. Bei den Lüftern auf den Zen2 Boxed-Kühlkörpern habe ich das zum Glück noch nicht gehabt.


Gut das war mir nicht bekannt, die sehen immer so gut aus... 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also wenn man mal vergleicht, was man bei Intel für 300 € als CPU-Kühler bekommt und dann bei AMD...
> 
> Nur eine Sache, die bei Intel viel zu lange ziemlich schief gelaufen ist und sich mangels besserer Alternative auch keiner hätte besser denken können.


Deshalb heißen die Boxed Versionen bei Intel ohne Kühler jetzt WOF, da wird erst gar kein Kühler mehr dazu mit ausgeliefert.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück.*



SimonG schrieb:


> Die Käufer der Boxed-Version haben meiner Ansicht nach das Recht auf einen adequaten Luftkühler. Aber Intel wird sich im Kleingedruckten abgesichert haben, dass man durch den Tausch auf den Kühler verzichtet etc.



Ein Umtausch ohne den zuvor beiliegend gelieferten CPU-Kühler, geht nur, wenn Intel den Wert des anschließend nicht mehr mitgelieferten CPU-Kühler erstattet.
Ohne Erstattung, wäre das nicht rechtens und man darf sich zurecht fragen, warum Intel es nötig hat 15-35€ auf diese Weise zu erschleichen.


----------



## BraveNeo (24. November 2019)

*AW: Intel ruft Prozessoren zurück*

Dürfte eher in der Qualitätskontrolle ein Fehler unterlaufen sein. Da hat man sicher fehlerhaft selektiert. Die CPU erreichen temperaturabhängig ihren Boostclock nicht, es gibt Beschwerden und man schiebt es dann allgemein auf die thermische Verlustleistung.

Gerade im den Bereichen wird darauf geachtet was man für sein Geld bekommt. Den Boxedkühler bestellt man ja nicht umsonst mit und Intel legt ihn nicht umsonst dabei. Da wird genau mit anderen verglichen wieviel Aufwand man im Verhältnis gleicher Leistung und Nutzen betreiben muss. 

So hat man einen Grund gefunden die Charge umzutauschen ohne zugeben zu müssen das man Mist gebaut hat und so die Kundschaft verprellt.

Typisch Intel, für den gleichen Preis lassen die einen dann im Regen stehen. Man müsste jetzt teuer investieren wenn die Abmaße und Spezifikation des Boxedkühler schon mit in die Konfiguration einer Rig eingeflossen ist. Das kann ein Konzept auf finanziell wackeligen Beinen völlig umwerfen.

Was ein Laden.


----------

